# Does 7.x report ecc memory failures?



## dunc (Sep 3, 2009)

I've been trying to determine how the kernel would report memory errors if they occurred. But after grepping /usr/src and checking the handbook, etc. I haven't found an answer. Does anyone know if either corrected or uncorrected memory errors are reported anywhere? Or failing that, where I might look to find out? Thanks!


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's what I could find:
This guy ( http://www.madore.org/~david/linux/ ) wrote a perl script that reads from a linux kernel interface on certain intel boards.
Somebody did some work and ported it to Solaris
http://developmentonsolaris.wordpre...75x-mch-and-logging-of-ecc-events-on-solaris/
Although it requires pcitweak (?).

I don't know that FreeBSD has the bits to report ECC errors, or if it's even consistent from motherboard to motherboard.

From the ecccheck.pl script:
	
	



```
# ecccheck.pl -- Check ECC status on the Intel 82845, 82955X and [82]975X.
# David Madore <david.madore@ens.fr> -- 2007-09-19 -- Public Domain
# Updated 2007-10-03 to add support for the 975X.

# Karel Gardas <karel.gardas@gmail.com>
# Updated 2008-03-12 to add support for pcitweak for non-Linux OSes
```


----------

